# legalized cannabis in Portugal.



## Torg

I, (being one of a veritable multitude world-wide), am an advocate of medicinal cannabis. There even seems to be a groundswell of realistic acceptance and proposed taxation & regulation of medical/recreational cannabis in America, Kalifornia being the most forward-thinking, as usual.
I'd like to find a country with mild winters and summers which don't cause one to melt like a vampire upon contact with the August sunshine.
The last time I researched, Portugal seemed to have legalized possession of cannabis derivatives for use in the home. This thread is not intended to appeal to said usage by persons as a party drug. 
I had also read that private possession/growing of personal amounts is legal in Spain. Other EU countries also have enlightened policies toward the "polite", sequestered use of hashish etc.
I realize that the Netherlands are tending toward limiting the Toke Cafe's to the red light district or other quarters away from the general populace. However, it is too cold and too expensive for the likes of me.
Any serious replies would be most welcome.


----------



## silvers

A couple were arrested in the next town to us, for growing cannabis for personal use.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"I don't wish to come across as a total anti! "Have been known to dabble on occasion in my youth! In hindsight though and not wishing to sound 
like a boring old fart, I now believe that all mind changing substances are used
as tempory escapes from an unhappy life situation. IMHO they do absolutely
nothing to improve anything long term and for the better and cannibas just keeps
you stuck in a mire and in a rut.

"Paranoia can also be a negative side effect! "Positive ACTION is the
only way to change anything for the better in my opinion!


----------



## PETERFC

Hi

I may be new here but i have a reason to reply. Here is Liverpool i have a franchise to a national Off License chain. Daily i have to serve people who have been smoking cannabis. I have to stand and take in the fumes from the stench from their cloths. I now spray air freshener as they leave. No matter what you do if it's made legal then the problems that as a society we have here in the UK. If it's for medical reasons then it's for the medical industry to sort the pain control aspect from the cannabis. 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Peter,

 "Would you not spray them with air freshener while they are
standing at the counter stinking your shop out of it, that way they will get
the message! :eyebrows:


"Ah well, hopefully you will be drinking Superbok by the river in
Gois soon and you wont have to serve them no more!


"Guess who ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply Re Cannabis*

THeir has been times i have sprayed smelly Pot heads and i am big enough to do that and get away with it. 

The only pic of the bar i spend my time at is on a site i would be considered to be advertising and it would probably be removed. I am sure you know the site i mean. If you go to English, then click about the region, then click Gois all on the left of the screen. Just go down the screen and you will see nine pictures on the top row middle is my local. 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Peter the 666 man! 


"That's a big turnabout Peter considering your past dislike for this 
number ?


----------



## omostra06

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Peter the 666 man!
> 
> 
> "That's a big turnabout Peter considering your past dislike for this
> number ?



there was once a time where the mear thought of that number would send peter running from a forum screaming... now it doesnt seem to be a problem, well done peter for overcoming your phobia..


----------



## PETERFC

Hi All

You would need to know me to understand me and my sense of humour. 666 was bever a problem just me having a bit of fun. Do you remember when i was warned about Linux. Like I Normally Use Xtra take the first letter from each word well Linux was their every post/ reply.

Linux 666 what can i come up with next?????

All i need is a post about computers and security to start me off come their must be someone with a problem. 

686 model number of my first love Smith and Wesson 357 10 oz barrel weight no recoil what a beast that was.

Joking apart every post is accurate to the best of my research can tell me.

Peter the 666 man


----------

